# Sherlock Holmes Pipe?



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

So what makes a Sherlock Holmes Pipe a Sherlock Holmes Pipe? I was wondering this watching the Game of Shadows and he uses a few pipes in the movie. Is there some theory of how a pipe maker can stamp the name on it of Sherlock Holmes?

Also I was wondering if anyone knew what type of pipe he was smoking the first time? It looked interesting. I know the second one was an army pipe.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I am not a pipe expert, and I am *definitely* not a Sherlock Holmes expert. But gourd calabashes are what make me think of Sherlock Holmes.

Peterson made a series of pipes called the Sherlock Holmes series, and I own one of them - it is a briar calabash. They are stupid expensive, but I got mine for dirt cheap in an estate lot. Here's a pic:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

True Sherlock Holmes pipes - from the books - are a dirty, dingy, nasty, old, oily, beat-up clay pipe that's been abused more than any pipe should be, and a few other various pieces (more than likely briars of some type).

The gourd calabash only came around with the advent of TV, I think, as it allowed the actors to smoke but to keep the pipe away from their face. But, unless I'm completely picturing something else, I think the pipe he used in the movie was a Dunhill calabash.

To me, the be-all-end-all Sherlock pipe is the loooooong skinny churchwarden that Jeremy Brett smoked.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah, in the books, Holmes smoked mostly clay, occasionally a cherrywood, and only once mentioned a briar pipe. There was no meerschaum or calabash until the TV show.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

x6ftundx said:


> So what makes a Sherlock Holmes Pipe a Sherlock Holmes Pipe? I was wondering this watching the Game of Shadows and he uses a few pipes in the movie. Is there some theory of how a pipe maker can stamp the name on it of Sherlock Holmes?
> 
> Also I was wondering if anyone knew what type of pipe he was smoking the first time? It looked interesting. I know the second one was an army pipe.


This is not an attempt to sound like a know it all...but I did read an article in Pipes and Tobaccos about this subject while staying at a Holiday Inn last night!

In the original Holmes stories he smokes 3 pipes:
1) A clay pipe. There is some disagreement whether it was a long tavern clay or the shorter Irish style. It is described as smoked until it was black.

2) A briar. No other information is given except it is often called "an oily briar pipe"

3) A cherrywood.

No information is given about the shapes of these pipes. Holmes is noted for smoking Shag (very cheap) tobacco that he keeps in the toe of a Persian Slipper.

So...where did the Calabash Gourd come in? American Actor William Gillette used one on stage so it would be visible to the audience, the shape kept it away from his face and the smoke out of his eyes (he REALLY smoked it on stage...HORRORS!).

Of course, what is odd, is that Holmes smoked a cigar far more than he smoked a pipe (and let's not forget that cocaine use!).

So what makes a "Sherlock Holmes Pipe?"

1) Put the Name "Sherlock Holmes" on it.

2) ...um...there is NO step 2!!!!

However, many that are given that name are copied from pipes actors used when portraying Holmes, a shape mentioned in a story (but not usually Holmes pipes), or one that just SEEMS like it should be.

Lastly, according to an article that came out when the first RDJr movie arrived he was smoking a Dunhill black sandblasted billard with a saddleback stem. I have seen this pipe in a few Dunhill stores advertised as a tie in.


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Interesting. I LOVE the Peterson Sherlock Holmes Hudson pipe!! My father (R.I.P.) had a Calabash Gourd style pipe with the Meer. bowl. Mom said they found a couple of his pipes and were going to send them to me. I remember him having that pipe when I was young. I'm 42 now, so it has to be at least 30 years or more old.


----------



## Sherlocke (Nov 7, 2011)

Matt4370 said:


> Interesting. I LOVE the Peterson Sherlock Holmes Hudson pipe!! My father (R.I.P.) had a Calabash Gourd style pipe with the Meer. bowl. Mom said they found a couple of his pipes and were going to send them to me. I remember him having that pipe when I was young. I'm 42 now, so it has to be at least 30 years or more old.


That's awesome. Put some pics up when you get them.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I think that all the copyrights have expired on Sherlock, so you can name anything a Sherlock Holmes whatever without paying any royalties. I suspect you can even reprint the stories and sell them at this point. As for what pipes Sherlock smoked, that's been pretty well dealt with. I've always wondered a bit about his sticking tobacco in his slipper. Kinky. I guess he was looking for a little aromatic component to that cheap, black shag. ainkiller:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

freestoke said:


> you can name anything a Sherlock Holmes whatever without paying any royalties


Which is why I'm going into business selling Sherlock Holmes catsup and Dr. Watson-branded interior paint.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

It's been a while since I've read the stories, but I remember Holmes being a fan of almost all forms of tobacco. Here's a article I found that sums up his preferences in pipes, and tobacco pretty well. http://www.pipes.org/Articles/140_Different_Varieties.text


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

OK I guess I shouldn't drink and post :tease:

what I meant to ask is in the movie game of shadows what type of pipes was Robert Downy Jr smoking


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

If I remember correctly, he smoked two different pipes in the second movie. I'm sorry, I don't know what they are.

I can tell you that after seeing the first movie, I searched long and hard and found this pipe because I liked the looks so much:










It's a Dunhill Group 2, and it's my favorite clencher pipe by far!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DanR said:


> It's a Dunhill Group 2, and it's my favorite clencher pipe by far!


First Dunhill I've ever seen (or at least noticed) that had a good stem! That DOES look like a good clencher. :tu


----------



## mike in vt (Jul 1, 2012)

DanR,
Where did you get that Group 2 sandblast billiard?


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't think the Conan Doyle copyrights are up yet. Last I knew the family put an end to a few projects that they didn't license or support, like those pesky Star Trek: TNG episodes with Data playing Holmes. The family made the franchise pay through the nose for those.


----------



## mike in vt (Jul 1, 2012)

I thought those TNG episodes were pretty solid.



jphank said:


> I don't think the Conan Doyle copyrights are up yet. Last I knew the family put an end to a few projects that they didn't license or support, like those pesky Star Trek: TNG episodes with Data playing Holmes. The family made the franchise pay through the nose for those.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

mike in vt said:


> I thought those TNG episodes were pretty solid.


They are solid episodes, but the franchise didn't secure rights to use the material. I met the writer of the first Holmes episode and he explained the studio ended up having to settle with the family for a "sum" because of the foul up.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

mike in vt said:


> DanR,
> Where did you get that Group 2 sandblast billiard?


I found it on smokingpipes.com as an estate pipe.


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

Matt4370 said:


> Interesting. *I LOVE the Peterson Sherlock Holmes Hudson pipe!!* My father (R.I.P.) had a Calabash Gourd style pipe with the Meer. bowl. Mom said they found a couple of his pipes and were going to send them to me. I remember him having that pipe when I was young. I'm 42 now, so it has to be at least 30 years or more old.


so far my only Sherlock Holmes pipe and well worth the premium price over other Petersons.

I'm hoping to find a rusticated or blasted solo Hopkins as my next Sherlock..


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

In my experience, to the non-pipe smoking public, any pipe with a big bend is seen as a Sherlock Holmes pipe. I was like, WTF?, this is a Danish egg. People don't see details - only impressions, unlike the detective.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

jphank said:


> They are solid episodes, but the franchise didn't secure rights to use the material. I met the writer of the first Holmes episode and he explained the studio ended up having to settle with the family for a "sum" because of the foul up.


It seems the US is the only place left still protecting the copyrights at this point. If what I read is correct, only *The Casebook* remains inviolate. Wonder how that works with the new BBC series, when they play the episodes on US television?

This seems like a case for Sather.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

After first seeing the first Sherlock Holmes movies there was a point in the movies where he mentioned his "old clay pipe" and it being suggested to be used in a way no pipe was meant to be used.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

loki993 said:


> After first seeing the first Sherlock Holmes movies there was a point in the movies where he mentioned his "old clay pipe" and it being suggested to be used in a way no pipe was meant to be used.


Yet another question for Mycroft Holmes (Can you believe this spellchecher doesn't recognize MYCROFT!? :tsk Sather! Sather! Come save us!

Maybe one of his opium pipes? I don't think he did a lot of opium smoking, however, unless the investigation required it. He was way ahead of the power curve though, and had a chemlab, so maybe Sherlock pioneered crack. :lol:


----------

